# SERBIAN HIGHFLYER AUSTRALIA



## JOHN JOSIP (Jul 13, 2021)

ONE OF THERE BEST


----------



## 2017farman (7 mo ago)

JOHN JOSIP said:


> ONE OF THERE BEST


have you ever calculated their time , how much they fly in a single run.


----------



## JOHN JOSIP (Jul 13, 2021)

2017farman said:


> have you ever calculated their time , how much they fly in a single run.


 1197494
HI I DON'T QUITE UNDERSTAND WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY BUT I CAN SAY THIS TO YOU WHEN THEY GO UP YOU WON'T SEE THEM THE MOST I GOT FROM THEM WAS SIX HOURS NO TRAINING YOU CAN SEE THEM ON YOUTUBE GO TO- WELCOME TO MY LOFT SERBIAN HIGHFLYER. ALL THE VIDEOS A DONE WITH 40 TIMES ZOOM LENS


----------

